
Capybara - axiomdata316
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capybara
======
vatys
I assumed this would be about the DSP engine from Symbolic Sound. Though I am
a fan of the large rodent creatures with a chill attitude.

------
oceanghost
You can see these at the zoo?

~~~
js2
Yes. I’ve seen them at a zoo in CA.

